# Fibreglass - paint bubbling



## RLA (Mar 9, 2011)

I have an Autotrail Arapaho which I bought in December 2008. It has been serviced and had the habitation check done each year.

Last week I was washing the roof and noticed that some of the paint had bubbled on the offside. I believed I had a 3 year warranty

The following is from Autotrail web site.
_Auto-Trail have endeavoured to convey to all our customers all the benefits which are available within the industry.

With this in mind we have extended the normal manufacturer's warranty to include cover for major items for an extra period, giving peace of mind for a total of 36 months. Full details are outlined in a policy document. Please contact your official Auto-Trail stockist for further information._

This states that all the major items are covered which one would assume the body is a major item, but apparently it's not. Autotrail cover the 1st 12 months and then pass the warranty onto a third party - no problem with that if the advertised 3 years is covered however, the body is NOT covered at all after the 1st 12 months.

I sent photos of the defect to the dealer who sent it to Autotrail. They state they do not cover the bodywork AT ALL after 12 months. They state I must have damaged the vehicle somehow. The defect is just behind the TV aerial which would protect this area anyway. It is on the offside so it it unlikely that a branch could have hit it. There are no scuff marks or blemishes at all on the outer paintwork (fibreglass) so nothing has hit this area, yet, Autotrail do not accept this as a manufactoring fault. I can't believe that just over 2 years and just under 6000 miles that the bodywork should show any defects.

What I need to do is to get an experts report on this defect so I can pursue it with the Autotrail dealer. Can anyone recommend where I could find one in the Surrey area, thanks.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I see what looks like a crack which may have been caused by an impact, it looks slightly depressed to the right hand side, is it? Is the crack open so that water could penetrate? I am not sure I can see bubbling. Is the bubbling the area towards the top of the picture which looks like light and dark alternating or is that just a trick of the light?

Autotrail have had quite a bit of bother with the quality of their fibreglas body work as a search on here will show, Alan.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

That doesn't look at all good, does it? Not clear whether the dark line is a crack or simply something like a piece of twig. Isn't the roof made out of GRP, so there's no paint involved?

Hope it all gets resolved quickly and properly.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Not a good photograph but it looks like delamination to me.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Bubbling*

With respect, I don't see any paint bubbling.

I can see two lengthy jagged scratches which may have been painted over and above them a split. The split appears to have the surface just in front of it laying slightly lower. Exactly what one would expect if there had been some sort of impact from the front, an indentation.

That, taken together with the scratches in the same area might make me try to think of an occasion when I might have inadvertently driven into a tree before I had an expert look at it.

Sorry to be so negative, but your post does appear to be looking for suggestions.


----------



## RLA (Mar 9, 2011)

It's the black mark, more or less in the middle of the picture towards the top. If there had been an impact surely there would have been a scuff mark or damage to the outer surface, there is none.
It's more a crack than bubbling, although just above the crack the body looks a little uneven. The crack is on the offside and behind the aerial.

Your comment about Autotrail's problem with the fibreglass is concerning. I wouldn't expect any defects to show so quickly.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Very hard to say anything with any certainty without seeing it but the crack does look like impact damage, we don't always know how or when we collect minor damage on our vehicles. Is the crack depressed to the right hand side as it seems to be?

There is not much point going after Autotrail or your dealer unless there is a fairly good chance that you can argue that it is a manufacturing fault. If your van is stored indoors at least water won't be entering through the crack.

Is the area towards the top of the picture an undulating surface as it looks to be? If so I agree with Ken, Alan.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I agree with Gaspode, I can see the undulating surface and it looks very much like delamination.

I had a similar problem on a fibrglass panel on my previous Nuevo although there were no visible splits in the surface on mine. Autosleepers 'repaired' it but it was coming back again about 6 months later.

Pete


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

RLA.
I had similar problems with the roof of our Autotrail Apache from new, 2006, and not being happy with either the dealer or Autotrails excuses I asked for the address of the panel manufacturer and called them out.
Their representative agreed it was a manufacturing fault and gave it a new gel coat. It looked perfect.
Don't know if yours is similar or as a result of contact with whatever !! 
I hope this is of some help to you, regards.
Norman.


----------



## RLA (Mar 9, 2011)

I can not remember any time at all where a branch may have hit the roof. As I say the defect is on the offside so unlikely to be when I was driving along, if I was manoeuvring on site it would have been at slow speed and either myself or my wife would have heard or felt something.

What is concerning me even more with the comments is whether there is de-lamination on the roof. How do I find out about this? Where should I go to get a report or estimate? thanks.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I agree with the other posters, on the basis of a not very clear photograph, it certainly looks like some sort of impact damage.
If, however, it is a manufacturing defect then on a 'van of this age, it's a matter for the dealer to sort. Don't forget, that the warranty is in addition to your statutory rights, it does not supplant them.
Incidentally, my Cheyenne has some rippling in the mouldings in that location, and I've seen plenty of similar examples on other makes. In fact some of the worst I have seen was on a Frankia!

Roger


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

RLA said:


> Where should I go to get a report or estimate? thanks.


My personal advice would be to contact Autotrail directly and ask them to examine the problem themselves. The warranty is irrelevent really, it doesn't affect your statutory rights under the sale of goods act, your local trading standards people would be able to advise you.

If you want an independent opinion I would approach a good boatyard, they're the real experts on laying up fibreglass and they should be able to identify delamination from a mile away.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

This isn't anything you have done, this is shoddy laminating on Autotrails part.

The laminator has failed to roll out the fibreglass (probably chopped strand matt in this area) properly resulting in pockets of air between the outer decorative gelcoat and the reinforcing laminate. This would not show for a while on a new moulding but in time heat from the sun will soften and expand the gelcoat to it's current state.

I've read on here of owners finding a small rash of blisters but I'm afraid what you have is potentially more serious.

If you are lucky the laminate is continuous and sound so even if you popped all the blisters water will not enter. 
Worst case is that the laminate is either dry or not consolidated in which case it will be porous if the gelcoat is broached.

The good news is that any grp workshop worth their salt can make a waterproof and virtually invisible repair to this with 3-4 hours work.

Have a good look around the rest of the roof and make sure it isn't more extensive. It may be that this was the last bit to be rolled out and by the time the laminator got here the resin was already setting; or else he just didn't check thoroughly enough.

It shouldn't have got past QC.

Kev


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I think you will find quite a few previous strings regarding Autotrails GRP problems on MHF.

Whatever the cause and whoever pays you will need to get it fixed.

Steve


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi RLA

To start with don't panic its easily repairable.

Ring Paul Boulton up at Auto Trail 01472571000, ask for there help in repairing your Motorhome, don't get heavy with them.

Mark Atkinson same number has the facilities to repair it, you won't see its been repaired, only problem they are in Grimsby.

Best Regards
Broom

PS
Get some tape plastered over it to avoid moisture getting in


----------



## RLA (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks you all for your replies and advice, it's much appreciated. I will let you know how I go on.


----------

